# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 5e/Next Spider-Folk Race v2 [5e] (PEACH)

## Sir_Popard

Hello again. Back with my latest attempt to adapt a 5e race inspired by a creature from D&D's previous editions, the Aranea (and, more recently, PF2's Anadi). 

Is this incarnation too much? Not enough? Does the wording read well or is too clunky? I know I'm treading into spaces with monstrous races that 5e hasn't delved too deeply, so there's not as many guidelines to thinks like "Arachnid Build." I'm hoping to create something a bit more balanced and polished than my previous attempts, and would appreciate any feedback I can get. 

*ARANEA TRAITS*
*Ability Score Increase.* Increase one ability score by 2, and increase a different one by 1, or increase three different scores by 1.
Creature Type. You are a Fey.
*Size.* You are small.
*Speed.* Your walking speed is 25 feet. You have a climbing speed equal to your walking speed. You can move up, down, and across vertical surfaces and upside down along ceilings, and ignore movement restrictions caused by webbing. 
*Darkvision.* You can see in dim light within 60 feet of you as if it were bright light, and in darkness as if it were dim light. You can't discern color in darkness, only shades of gray.
*Arachnid Build.* Your posture is horizontal and you have some limitations based on your body shape. In your spider-shape you cant use weapons or shields, but your forelegs are nimble enough to manipulate tools. You can only wear armor designed expressly for arachnoid bodies. Use the rules for Barding to calculate the cost of armor. 
*Humanoid Form.* As an action, you can magically assume a humanoid form, which has a specific, persistent appearance (usually inspired by nearby communities of smallfolk, such as halflings, gnomes, or goblins). In your humanoid form, you cant use your racial climb speed or venomous bite, but your game statistics are otherwise the same. You choose whether your equipment falls to the ground in your space, merges into your new form, or is worn by it.
You stay in your humanoid form until you use an action to revert to your true form or until you die.
*Venomous Bite.* Your fanged bite is a natural weapon, which counts as a simple melee weapon with which you are proficient. You add your Dexterity modifier, instead of your Strength modifier, to the attack and damage rolls when you attack with this bite. If you hit with it, you deal 1d4 piercing damage, and your target must make a Constitution saving throw (DC 8 + your proficiency bonus + your Constitution modifier). On a failed save, the target takes 1d6 poison damage and is Poisoned until the end of your next turn. 
This damage increases by 1d6 when you reach 5th level (2d6), 11th level (3d6), and 17th level (4d6). You can inject your venom a number of times equal to your proficiency bonus, and you regain all expended uses when you finish a long rest. 
*Weavers Gift.* You know the mending cantrip and can cast it without material components. 
You gain proficiency with artisans tools (weavers tools) and are always treated as having both the tools and high-quality materials needed to create or repair silk items. 
*Languages.* You can read and write Common and Aranea, but you can only speak non-Aranaea languages in your humanoid form.

----------


## JNAProductions

The Poisoned condition is powerful.
Getting it at-will is rather much.

Otherwise, I think theres just a touch too much going on-but nothing else is really overpowered.

----------


## Sir_Popard

> The Poisoned condition is powerful.
> Getting it at-will is rather much.
> 
> Otherwise, I think theres just a touch too much going on-but nothing else is really overpowered.


Someone else compared them to 5e's lizardfolk race: A lot going on but more flavorful than overpowered. 

I wondered about the poisoned condition, but compared to the official grung race - which poisons on skin-contact (or via blowdart) at will with a one-minute duration - I didn't think it that overwhelming. Would limiting their venom to a number of times per long rest equal to their proficiency be more acceptable?

----------


## JNAProductions

Grung are also problematic for that.

Yeah-the damage can stay always on, but the condition should be limited in some fashion.

----------


## Sir_Popard

> Grung are also problematic for that.
> 
> Yeah-the damage can stay always on, but the condition should be limited in some fashion.


This is fair. 

I've amended the venom use to a model similar to the Fizban Dragonborn breath weapon. 

Thank you for your feedback.

----------

